# (How-to fix) How I fixed my Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10 (TF10)



## goldfingerfif

I ordered the Fiio RC-UE1 cable for my Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 (TF10) to my work.  UPS tracking showed it will be here today so I thought I would get a head start and remove the cables from the ear buds.  I should have probably waited until I got home and delicately took my time but I didn’t think the super glue holding the plug into the ear bud would break. 
   

   
  I tried pulling on it and though wow this is really in there,  so I pulled a tad bit harder and it just popped out with the plug and the soldered enameled connection inside the ear bud broke too.  I almost cried but my emotions quickly turned to anger and almost smashed them and tossed them in the trash.  I remained calm and went back to sad and depressed.  I looked for a disassembly guide, surely I’m not the first I thought.  Seen others who had this problem but as for a guide….no luck
   
  Everyone had just said to get them reshelled but not much about repair.  Determined as I was I tried taking them apart carefully and was successful. 
   
  1.   Here is the picture of the headphones at the end but since I forgot to take a starting pic I figured I would show where to press to break the ear buds apart first.  I used my knife to press on the sides and break the "tabs" free as you'll see in other pics.  The knife is the Benchmade 480-1 M390 Super Stainless Steel with Carbon Fiber and anodized Titanium handle (It feels like it weighs nothing) http://www.benchmade.com/products/480-1
   

   
   

   
   
   
   
   
  2.   I then cut some small wires because I didn't like the ones that were on there, I felt the enamel was wearing and the wires looked frayed.
   

   
   
  At this time my cable arrived
   

   
   
  3.   I soldered my wires onto the board first EXTREMELY CAREFULLY
   

   
   
  4.   Then put the black plastic piece back on
   

   
   
  5.   Started unsoldering the wires from the connector (see above image)
   
  6.   Cut appropriate and equal amount off each wire.  
   

   
   
  7.  Soldered wires to connector
   
  8.  Since wires were too thick to easily stuff in I had to take it apart slightly to put connector in first so I could move wires around.
   

   
  9.   I then tested earbuds to make sure they worked
   
  10.  I took apart the connector slightly and applied glue.
   

   
   

   
   
  11.  Tested earbuds again.
   
  12.  Glued housing back together.
   

   
   

   
   
  They Work Great!  I am very proud of myself.  Hopefully this helps someone.  If you want to see more pics (I didn't want to post them all in here) 
   
http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i38/goldfingerfif/TF10/


----------



## rianchaos

I'm really glad you can actually fix one of the most common problems of the TF10


----------



## PrgSkidmark

Hey guys,
  I went to change my comply foam tips on my TF10, and the post broke away from the body!!
  I called tech support but the guy kept telling me about the cable breaking off.  I said no it's the post.  LOL
  That brings me here.  
   
  What adhesive should I use?  It still feels a little tacky.  I should probably remove the old adhesive.
   
   
  I see that you broke the tabs apart, and didn't use glue.  I didn't read carefully enough.
   
  Thanks,
  Doug


----------



## PrgSkidmark

I went to walmart and the Extended Set LocTite super glue for plastics was not there.  So I went with Krazy Glue super glue with the word Craft on it.  
  I touched the applicator around the edge.  I didn't cover the entire circle with glue.  It was like spot gluing.
  I had to press together for 30 seconds.  I wiped off excess.  It says bonds skin instantly, but I wiped more glue off the plastic like 30 minutes later.  So I let sit for 3 hours.  It looked dry, and held together.  I'll see how it holds long term.
  Doug


----------



## KimChee

wow nice work OP, I guess you had nothing to lose.  Good job at taking the housing apart.  OTOH that could have given you an excuse to do a reshell.


----------



## pofilmboy

Thanks for sharing your experience.  I managed to get mine open, but was thoroughly intimidated to have to solder the tiny posts. I have the soldering skills of a Chemical Engineer.  I took mine to Jeff at Tri-Point Audio in Des Moines who had done a great job repairing damage to a turntable, tonearm and cartridge that was damaged during a move.  He said that he could resolder the leads with no problem.  I will repost with the result and cost.
  
 Peter


----------



## willysan

Many Thx for your post! I have broken my wife TF10 pro exactly the same way you did. I was shocked when this happen tonight. Luckily I clam down and found your post here, it gave me a hope. I did my best and the case opened finally.

Thx again!!!


----------



## pofilmboy

I got my TF-10's back from Tri-Point Audio in Des Moines and they sound as good as new.  Back in business for about $70.


----------



## FJJB

I had almost the same reaction as you but thanks to this guide I got to get them working again! Thanks!


----------



## coco-bun

...similar thing just happened to me. 

The sound randomly cut out from the left side, took a look, and one of the brass sockets from the left driver unit (to plug in the cable) just came out stuck to the cable pin... 

I'm not sure if I can repair it myself but hopefully I can find a shop that can.


----------



## yxmees

Can anyone explain, where to push under what angle to break those plastic back parts free without breaking them?


----------

